# Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche



## Coasthunter (4. Februar 2006)

Der Anruf gestern kam völlig unerwartet. Das Eis im hafen von Lemkenhafen soll dünn und brüchig sein hieß es. Wir hielten es für unsere Pflicht, zu Testen, ob wir mit dem kleinen Boot dort raus kommen. :m Also die Wecker auf halb vier gestellt. Nach dem uns am letzten Wochenende der Nebel einen Strich durch die offene "Dorschrechnung" gemacht hat, waren wir natürlich mega gestresst, als wir heute morgen bei Nebel los fuhren. #q Wie soll es dann erst auf der Ostsee sein????? Den Tempomat auf 80 und ganz gemütlich los. In höhe Neustadt ging der Nebel dann in Schnee über und auf Fehmarn war klare Sicht. :r Soviel zum Thema Zeit lassen, wir kommen sowieso nicht vor neun raus. :c Wertvolle Zeit ging so verloren. Na egal. Erstmal Frühstücken und dann schnell rauf aufs Boot. Doch erstmal mußte unser kleines Boot Eisbrecher spielen. Hatt es prima geschafft. Doch je weiter wir raus fuhren, desto heftiger wurde der Wellengang. Ganz langsam fuhren wir weiter, bis wir nach knapp 2 Stunden bei 13m tiefe waren. Der erste Kandidat war eigentlich schon ok, aber wir waren verwöhnt und somit etwas enttäuscht. Doch dann ging es wieder los. Die 3-5 Kilo Burschen stiegen ein. Einfach nur geil, aber auch sehr anstrengend bei so einem Wellengang. Um 14:30 Uhr machten wir Schluss. Das Boot fing an zu vereisen und die Rückfahrt war lang. Und hier ein paar Fotos von diesem mal wieder genialen Tag auf See.


----------



## Coasthunter (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

und weiter geht es...........


----------



## Coasthunter (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

und noch ein paar.....


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Moin Coasthunter!

Hurra endlich mal wieder ein Bericht! Ich verhungere hier schon... 
selbst das Mag hab ich schon zweimal druch...


Danke dafür!!

Kai


----------



## HD4ever (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

nur die harten kommen in den Garten ! :m
sauber Jungs !!!  #6


----------



## chris13 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

KLasse gemacht schöne Dorsche.
Petri


----------



## djoerni (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

sehr geil!:m  hoffe montqag vor neustadt paddeln auch noch n paar rum...


----------



## SergioTübingen (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

und ich hoffe, dass wir montag mit belly auch noch welche erlegen können :m


----------



## Norbi (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

@S.T. Sicher wirst Du Montag auch mit dem Belly was reißen,
mußt nur schneller sein als MichaelB|muahah:


----------



## detlefb (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				Norbi schrieb:
			
		

> @S.T. Sicher wirst Du Montag auch mit dem Belly was reißen,
> mußt nur schneller sein als MichaelB|muahah:



Das wird er schon sein. Nur Not gibt es ja noch Thunderbolt Ignition:q


----------



## carassius (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Moin Andor!

Das hat ja mal wieder geklappt.Petri zu den Dorschen!
Ich freu mich schon  wenn wir mal wieder zusammen los fahren.


----------



## Coasthunter (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				carassius schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Andor!
> 
> Das hat ja mal wieder geklappt.Petri zu den Dorschen!
> Ich freu mich schon wenn wir mal wieder zusammen los fahren.


 

Nächsten Samstag ist Stichtag. :m


----------



## carassius (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Mein reich komme,dein wille geschehe!:q


----------



## Coasthunter (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				carassius schrieb:
			
		

> Mein reich komme,dein wille geschehe!:q


.......wie auf der Ostsee als auch am Sperrwerk. Und führe mich nicht in Versuchung.....................|supergri |supergri


----------



## Nordangler (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Ich werde es morgen bei Damp mit 2 Leuten testen gehen. Mal schauen was die Leos und Mefos sagen. 

Sven


----------



## theactor (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

HI,

FEIST! Ein dickes Petri! #6 #6 
Auf das wir morgen auch das ein oder andere erwischen! 
*sehrgespanntbin*

#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

@ Coasthunter & Co
Petri zu den Fischen und schöner Bericht #6 ..... lechz
@ Coasthunter
*siehe PN*
@ actor


> Auf das wir morgen auch das ein oder andere erwischen


Das wird schon. 
Nur beim olli hab ich so meine bedenken #c , wenn der man hinterher noch sitzen kann #d |supergri


----------



## Junger Dorschler (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Klasse Físche,super Tag#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Viel Glück Sven und nette Wiederholung Deines Hechtguiding!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

@Coasthunter:


> selbst das Mag hab ich schon zweimal druch...


Apropos Mag:
Klasse Bilder, klasse (wenn auch sehr kleiner) Bericht, das hätte ich gerne fürs Mag.
Kannnst Du mir die Bilder (als Original) schicken??
Am einfachsten als jpg.??
Wäre klasse!!


----------



## goeddoek (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Uiih, Coasthunter #h 

Suuuper Bericht #6 Auch von mir |schild-g und Petri Heil zu dem Spitzenfang #a 

Hat sich das "Frieren" also gelohnt.


----------



## Fischbox (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

#q Ich kann das nicht mit ansehen. Ich krieg zu viel...:c 
Ich will auch wieder anne und auffe See. Bin im Moment nur am Arbeiten oder mit dem Umzug beschäftigt. Hoffentlich ist das bald geschafft. 
Hab aber am 1.Mai-Wochenende 4 Tage Flensburger Förde gebucht, das ist allerdings noch recht lange hin.Ob ich das überlebe|kopfkrat ?!
Petri zu den tollen Fischen und "Danke" für den Bericht#6


----------



## carassius (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Noch fünf tage bis zum start, ich kanns kaum noch erwaten!"
Ich glaub ich werd verückt.................


----------



## diddi (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Hey Super !!!! Haste auch noch mal Fotos von deinem Boot ?!
Würde mich mal interessieren! #h #h #h


----------



## Norbi (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Moin Dennis!
Du glaubst,nein ich weiß Du bist verrückt:q 
Wie sieht denn der Werdegang für Samstag aus,holst Du mich wieder ab?
Hoffentlich haben wir vernünftiges Wetter.Die Vorhersage sacht
SW.3Stärken,bin auch wild drauf.#h


----------



## Norbi (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Moin diddi!
Wie versprochen ein Bild von Carassius sein Boot|muahah:


----------



## Tüdel (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Hey Norbi,

erst mal glückwunsch zum Fang und fetten Respekt für euren Trip. Ich war am Sa auch draußen, mir ging die See aber ziemlich auf die Nerven und wir sind vor der Welle quasi nach Grobro zurück gesurft - war ganz luschtig.

Gruß Tüdel


----------



## Norbi (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Moin Tüdel!
Für den Fang waren Coasthanter und Torsten verantwortlich,ich war leider nicht dabei.Aber wäre ja genial zum Fisch hin surfen ,einpaar einsacken
und dann sutsche nach Hause surfen,spart unheimlich Sprit:q


----------



## diddi (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

@ Norbi 

Hallöchen.......
danke für das Bild !! So was in der Art hatte ich mir vorgestellt !!!
Bestimmt auch Führerschein frei !!! 
Vielen Dank für den Beitrag #d  #d


----------



## Norbi (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

@Diddi
Spass muß sein:m 
Carassius hat kein eigenes Boot,wir mieten uns welche auf Fehmarn|wavey:


----------



## diddi (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

@ Norbi

Alles OK !! Hab dich wieder lieb :l :l :l 

|wavey:


----------



## Norbi (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

@diddi

AUWEIER#h


----------



## Coasthunter (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Danke für die vielen netten Postings Jungs. #6 

Samstag fahren wir nochmal mit 3 Booten raus und können hoffentlich nochmal schöne Bilder und große Fische mit nach Hause nehmen. Wir halten euch dann natürlich auf dem laufenden. 

@Norbi, Carassius, Norgepollak und LordVader: Seid ihr schon heiß? Das Angelfieber wärmt bei den Temperaturen gut durch. Besser als ein Thermoanzug. :q :q :q


----------



## Norbi (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Naaa schön Andor.
Dann ist ja Samstag Nackich Angeln angesagt,weil ja Angelfieber besser
wärmt als ein Thermoanzug|muahah:


----------



## carassius (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Wer ist denn nun der mann nr.6 an der front?
	

Oder nimmt norbi ein Boot alleine?


----------



## carassius (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				Norbi schrieb:
			
		

> @Diddi
> Spass muß sein:m
> Carassius hat kein eigenes Boot,wir mieten uns welche auf Fehmarn|wavey:


 
Natürlich habe ich ein eigendes Boot (Zodiak Schlauchboot mit 5 PS Ausenborder)


----------



## Norbi (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Oh verdammt,wußte nicht das Du ne eigene Reederei hast.#q 
Im so sorry|rotwerden


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				carassius schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist denn nun der mann nr.6 an der front?
> 
> 
> Oder nimmt norbi ein Boot alleine?


 
Moin Carassius,
der rote Baron (Thorsten) wird sich (mal wieder) bei mir auf dem Boot angucken, wie das läuft mit den großen Fischen..|supergri |supergri 

Und LordVader zeigt Norbi wie das mit den Dorschen klappt.......|muahah:


----------



## carassius (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Dann brauchen wir uns ja keine sorgen mehr machen!


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				carassius schrieb:
			
		

> Dann brauchen wir uns ja keine sorgen mehr machen!


 
Doch..........., eine Sorge bleibt: Ist die Fischkiste groß genug? |supergri |supergri 


@LordVader: Was ist los mit Dir? Ist das die Ruhe vor dem Sturm? :m


----------



## Norbi (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Bitte meinen Mitfahrer nicht beeinflussen,er ist schon voll in Konzenträschen.
Wir haben uns schon bis Obenhin gedoooooopt,mit Dorschlebertran.
                 :a :s :a :a :s :a :s :a :s :a :s :a


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				Norbi schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte meinen Mitfahrer nicht beeinflussen,er ist schon voll in Konzenträschen.
> Wir haben uns schon bis Obenhin gedoooooopt,mit Dorschlebertran.
> :a :s :a :a :s :a :s :a :s :a :s :a


 
Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen fragen Sie bitte Ihren Arzt oder Apotheker.....................|kopfkrat


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				Norbi schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte meinen Mitfahrer nicht beeinflussen,er ist schon voll in Konzenträschen.
> Wir haben uns schon bis Obenhin gedoooooopt,mit Dorschlebertran.
> :a :s :a :a :s :a :s :a :s :a :s :a


Aaaahhh, habt euch gegenseitig damit eingerieben,gelle ?
Damit euch niemand ablenkt ?
Wirkt sicherlich.

P.S.
Ach ja,werd Sonnabend schon mal den Fischbestand antesten *bg*

Uli


----------



## Norbi (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

@Uli
Wenn Du Samstag raus fährst sei vorsichtig,die fürchterlichen 6 aus Hamburch
spielen wieder Schiffeversänken auf der Ostsee|supergri


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				Norbi schrieb:
			
		

> @Uli
> Wenn Du Samstag raus fährst sei vorsichtig,die fürchterlichen 6 aus Hamburch
> spielen wieder Schiffeversänken auf der Ostsee|supergri


 
Der fährt auf der Schneiderseite bei Großenbrode raus, hat also nichts zu befürchten. |supergri


----------



## carassius (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

#q #q #q #q #q #q #q 

:c :c :c mir ist heut mein Auto verreckt!:r Ich musste mit buss und Bahn nach hause fahren, und bin jetzt erst zu hause angekommen.:c Mein schei............
	

steht noch am Genter Ufer.


----------



## Coasthunter (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

@carassius,
mein Beileid. 

  Aber er hat schon vorher gestunken, als wär er am Verwesen.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Der fährt auf der Schneiderseite bei Großenbrode raus, hat also nichts zu befürchten. |supergri



DANKE ..... aber nich ich will fangen,sondern mien Fru,welche heut ihre Sportfischerprüfung ablegt.
Ich glaub,ich werd mal ganz schnell ein Schonmaß 85 cm für Dorsch einführen.:m

Abba auch egal, wollen ja schliesslich Mefos jagen.
Bei der Wettervorhersage .... Nord 2-3 ... 

Uli


----------



## Norbi (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

@Uli
Da kann ich Dir b.z.w.Deiner Fru nur ein kräftiges Petri wünschen.
Ich bin auch dafür,mehr Frauen an die Anglerfront.#h


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				Norbi schrieb:
			
		

> @Uli
> Da kann ich Dir b.z.w.Deiner Fru nur ein kräftiges Petri wünschen.
> Ich bin auch dafür,mehr Frauen an die Anglerfront.#h


Wenn du wüsstest :

Das letzte Mal durfte ich permanent schlachten,Haken lösen,Ruten ausbringen,Keschern..... und meiner Frau beim drillen zusehen.
Irgendwie hat Sie da das Angelfieber gepackt.
War aber auch das erste Mal,das Sie mit war und wir so extrem im Fisch standen ( Dorsche von 50- 60 cm im Minutentakt ).
Allerdings hat Sie mir dann den Vortritt gelassen, als ich glaubte eine Mefo habe gebissen.
War aber nur `nen 85èr Dickkkopf,welcher im Mittelwasser biss und einen Spurt zum Grund antrat.... bei dem hab ich das Boot sogar gestoppt.

Uli H.


----------



## Norbi (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

@Uli
Dann wünsche ich Dir und Deiner Frau und natürlich auch uns für Samstag
auch so ein erfoldreichen Angeltag.

P.S.....Vielleicht sollten wir nen Neuen Tread aufmachen
Hamburg geht auf die Ostsee angeln|supergri


----------



## Tüdel (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				Norbi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Tüdel!
> Für den Fang waren Coasthanter und Torsten verantwortlich,ich war leider nicht dabei.Aber wäre ja genial zum Fisch hin surfen ,einpaar einsacken
> und dann sutsche nach Hause surfen,spart unheimlich Sprit:q


 
Uuuuups - da bin ich irgendwie durchn Tüdel gekommen ...

Dann gelten meine Glückwünsche natürlich den beiden.
euch allen ein Petri Heil für Samstag (werde nicht an der Ostsee sein können)

Ach, wieso ist Großenbrode die Schneiderseite???


SL Tüdel


----------



## Norbi (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Moin Tüdel macht nichts,Dein Name ist Pflicht|supergri 
Danke fürs Petri für Samstag.
Das Großenbrode die Schneiderseite ist,hat Coasthanter nur so dahin gesagt
weil Uli mit seiner Frau Samstag von Großenbrode rausfährt.#h


----------



## Coasthunter (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Ne ne, nicht nur so dahin gesagt. Auf der Seite bin ich schon so manches mal Schneider nach Hause gefahren. Und das nicht nur beim Boots;- sondern auch beim Brandungsangeln. Die Winde ließen mir so manches mal keine andere Wahl.  Ansonsten bevorzuge ich die West oder Südseite von Fehmarn. 
Da Funzt das eigentlich immer. 
Ansonsten wünsche ich Dir für Samstag auch viel Petri Heil. Und Deiner Frau Glückwunsch zum Fischereischein.


----------



## LordVader (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

@ Coasthunter

Nee, war nicht die Ruhe vorm Sturm sondern ich hab meinen PC mal wieder terminiert. Der wollte mal wieder nicht so wie ich.
Kaum ist man mal nen paar Tage offline, da geht hier ja die Post ab.
Wenn sich das Samstag wiederholt habe ich da gar nichts gegen. 
Bei den Pics kann man ja wirklich neidisch werden. Wird echt Zeit meine Schneiderstrecke mal zu beenden. Vom Wetter her soll es ja richtig kuschelig werden. Hoffentlich ist bald Samstag.......

@ Carassius

Ja mit deinem Auto ist wirklich Bullshit. Drücke mal die Daumen, daß es nicht so teuer wird.

@ Norbi

Ich bring uns beiden ne große Portion heißen Kaffee inner Thermos mit. Bei den "Autobahnpreisen" denke ich mal besser isses. Das wird bestimmt ne Mordsgaudi.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Coasthunter (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Hi Martin.

Nimm mal nur die Thermoskanne mit. Wir machen die Buddeln dort mit frischem Kaffee voll. Wir Frühstücken ja sowieso erstmal alle zusammen dort und schmieren uns dann noch ein paar Brötchen damit wir auf dem Boot nicht verhungern. Wir werden den Tag voll easy anlaufen lassen. Und dann wird Deine Schneiderstrecke erstmal beendet sein. Allerdings hatt die ganze Geschichte auch Nebenwirkungen auf Dich: Du wirst komplett Fehmarn Infiziert sein.  Und wenn Du dann anrufst und jammerst: "ich will auf die Insel".  Sag ich nur,"selber Schuld, laß uns los." :m


----------



## LordVader (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen fragen Sie bitte Ihren Arzt oder Apotheker.....................|kopfkrat


 
Dann will ich krank werden. Oder bin ich das nicht ohnehin schon ?

Gruß Martin


----------



## carassius (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

@LordSchneider 2006

Mach dir mal ne Signatur und kopier dir mal die Deutschland Flage die ich in´s spiel gebracht habe!

Zum Auto:ca.2500 Euronen.!!!":c


----------



## arktisfan (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

hallo
toller bericht da juckt es einem in den fingern wird zeit das man wieder richtig loslegen kann
gruß jörg


----------



## carassius (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				arktisfan schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> toller bericht da juckt es einem in den fingern wird zeit das man wieder richtig loslegen kann
> gruß jörg


 
Moin Jörg!

Genau vor einem Jahr habe ich mich angemeldet, Herzliches |welcome: im Board! 
@Coasthunter 
Wenn das so wie letztens wird, dann gibs ärger!


----------



## Norbi (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Moin Jörg auch von mir Willkommen hier bei den Infizierten.#h 

carassius,ist ja Shit mit Dein Auto,das erzeugt Sodbrennen gelle.:v 
Wie sieht der Werdegang für Samstag aus??#c


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Moin Jörg, willkommen im Club der infizierten. |supergri 

@Carassius: Schmeiß weg den Hobel und hol Dir mal ein vernünftiges Auto.
Mamas Einkaufswagen ist nun mal nicht das gelbe vom Ei.|muahah: 

@all: Wir treffen uns wieder alle vorher auf der Buddikate um 5:45 Uhr.


----------



## Schütti (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Hallo Coasthunger  ,

besten Dank für den schönen Bericht. Aber bis jetzt hat noch keiner gefragt wo ihr denn so ungefähr gewesen seid. Klar auf Fehmarn, dass hab´ ich auch soweit gecheckt :g .

Nach den Foto´s zu urteilen auf der Westseite der Brücke irgendwo dort wo laut Seekarten der 12 m Bereich anfängt. Wäre von Lemkenhafen auch mein Favorit. Oder liege ich da völlig falsch |kopfkrat |kopfkrat .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## carassius (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				Norbi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht der Werdegang für Samstag aus??#c


 
Wir Sammeln dich natürlich wieder ein! 
Wann habe ich dich denn letztens abgeholt?|kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

ich bin leider nochn büschn ausm Rennen ... :c
hoffe sobald wie möglich auch wieder mal aufs Wasser zu kommen ...


----------



## carassius (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Ich habe mir neue fischchen geholt von Sänger die Iron Claw 14cm!#6 
Damit mach ich das Rennen!:q


----------



## Norbi (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

@carassius
Du hattes mich um 4Uhr45 abgeholt.Dennis rot is dieses Wochenende nichts
Sie beißen jetzt nur auf Schottenmuster|supergri


----------



## carassius (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Irgend etwas werde ich schon dabei haben!


Wir holen dich um 04:45 Uhr ab.


----------



## Norbi (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

okidoki#6


----------



## carassius (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

So, die Sachen sind gepackt!
Jetzt kanns losgehen zum nächsten Dorsch Schneider angeln.#q


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				carassius schrieb:
			
		

> So, die Sachen sind gepackt!
> ......



Sicher ??

Du hast sicherlich was vergessen ...  |supergri|supergri|supergri


Uli


----------



## carassius (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher ??
> 
> Du hast sicherlich was vergessen ... |supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> ...


 
Willst mich wohl unsicher machen nä?;+


----------



## carassius (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

@coasthunter

Wir werden morgen alle sterben!


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				carassius schrieb:
			
		

> @coasthunter
> 
> Wir werden morgen alle sterben!


 
Woran sollten wir denn sterben??? Willst Du etwa mit Dynamit fischen?|supergri


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

oder etwa das......


----------



## carassius (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

LordVader wird uns umbringen!


----------



## LordVader (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

So ma schaun ob das mit der Signatur funzt `?


----------



## LordVader (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

So ein Scheiß !! Wo ist der andere Smiley ?????


----------



## LordVader (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Na also so muß das sein..


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

aber unterschätze niemals die dunkle seite der nacht......


----------



## Norbi (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Erstmal morgenfrüh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




und dann


----------



## LordVader (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Hey cool, wenn es so weiter geht schreibe ich meine Beiträge nur noch in Smileys.


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Smileys sind cooool..............

Wenn ihr das nächste Bild seht, wisst ihr, was ihr auf keinen Fall vergessen dürft.


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Na, wisst ihr, was ich meine?????|supergri |supergri


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

und das ihr euch warm anziehen müßt, erkennt ihr auf diesem Bild. 
Käptn Iceman...|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## NorgePollak (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Bis morgen Jungs!


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Wie gut, das ich in der Schlupfkajüte saß................|muahah: 

und während Thorsten noch am Auftauen war, hatte ich schon den Selbstauslöser scharf gemacht.......#6


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				NorgePollak schrieb:
			
		

> Bis morgen Jungs!


 


Jo, bis morgen früh.#h ​


----------



## LordVader (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Oh man bis da ist noch solange hin. Würde am liebsten gleich los.


----------



## carassius (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

@Norbi

Wir holen dich um 04:40 Uhr ab!

@Coasthunter

Warum machst du denn fotos von Dorsch Baby´s?


----------



## Schütti (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

So Jungs,

wenn ihr schon ohne mich los müsst dann lasst mich wenigstens ´nen schönen Bericht lesen, bitttttttteeeeeee #6 sonst |motz: |splat2:  .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Norbi (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

@Schütti :geht klar
@Coasthanter :Nemos aufen Tisch würgen ist verboten
@Carassius :4:40 Uhr ist klar
@NorgePollak :Bis morgen früh


----------



## Norbi (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Soooo ab in die HEIAAAAA


----------



## carassius (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

@Norbi

Meiste es gibt ärger wegen mein Smielis?


----------



## Coasthunter (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

|laola: |laola:  
Moin moin, endlich ist die Nacht vorbei. Juhuuuuu....|laola: 


@Schütti: GPS Daten gebe ich sowieso nicht raus. Aber die sind auch garnicht nötig. Suche weit draußen vor Westermarkelsdorf unreinen Grund und Du wirst Deinen Fisch haben. Manchmal steht er schon bei 8m, manchmal erst bei 15m, aber tiefer versuchen wir es *jetzt* nicht mehr. Auf die Dickbäuchigen sind wir nicht scharf. Unser Bericht von heute wird entsprechende Infos enthalten.


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Moin. Ich glaube, den gestrigen Tag wird der ein oder andere von uns so schnell nicht vergessen. Das Angeln vom kleinen Boot ist eben eine klasse für sich und hat gestern wieder mal richtig Spaß gemacht. Thorsten und ich sind ja in letzter Zeit jedes WE auf Fehmarn, aber gestern war doch schon was besonderes. LordVader, Carassius, Norbi und NorgePollack wollten live mit erleben, was wir jedes WE auf Fehmarn erleben. Sie waren mehr als neugierig, haben sie doch jedes mal große Augen bekommen, wenn sie meine Berichte lasen und die Fotos sahen.  Wir trafen uns also gestern auf der Raststätte Buddikate und fuhren im Convoi nach Fehmarn. Dort wurde lecker gefrühstückt bevor wir auf die Boote gingen. Und dann überschlugen sich die Ereignisse. Schon der erste Stop brachte uns schöne Dorsche. Zu den Fängen selber, werden die Jungs bestimmt noch viel Schreiben. Nur eins vorweg: Alle waren zufrieden. Und Carassius dürfte heute einen Muskelkater vom ganzen Drillen haben. Ich möchte hier noch mal allen sagen, das es immer wieder Spaß macht, mit euch zum Angeln zu gehen. #6 
Und nun füge ich noch ein paar Fotos von gestern ein.


----------



## LordVader (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Gestern Morgen war es dann endlich soweit. Es hieß wieder Fehmarn die 6 verrückten Hamburger kommen.|jump:  Nach einem leckeren Frühstück beim Bootsverleih ging es dann bei Dämmerung raus auf die Boote.
Leider streikte der Motor von Norbi und meinem Boot.#q #q 
Aber wir hatten Glück im Unglück und durften mit auf den "Quicksilver". Das war schon ein ganz anderer Schnack als mit so einem lütten Motorboot. Ich glaube nur fliegen ist schöner......:q :q 
Nach einer knappen Stunde fahrt waren wir dann auch endlich am Ziel. Und es ging gleich richtig gut zur Sache. Norbi und Wolfgang legten erstmal vor wie die großen. Dorsche von 3 - 5 KG kamen fast im Minutentakt aus dem Wasser. Ich war schon kurz vorm verzweifeln als ich dann doch endlich den 1. vernünftigen Dorsch landen konnte. Endlich war meine Schneiderstrecke gebrochen. Und es lief weiter wie verrückt. Jetzt stiegen auch ab und an mal richtig große Fische ein und lieferten herrliche Drills.   
Leider waren da auch hin und wieder Laichdorsche bei, die aber wieder schonend zurückgesetzt wurden. Als unsere Fischkiste so langsam voll war machten wir uns dann auf den Rückweg. Alles in Allem war es aber mal wieder ein gelungener Angeltag mit netten Leuten. Und unsere "Crew" war bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal zusammen los.


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

das erste Foto zeigt Carassius und seinen Vater, die dicht hinter uns aus dem Hafen fuhren. Kurz vor Sonnenaufgang.
Dann folgt der erste Stop, der auch gleich beim ersten Wurf einen Treffer brachte.Und so ging es dann den ganzen Tag weiter, Stop für Stop. :m


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Sorry, das Foto war das erste...:q 

Ein spektakulärer Sonnen untergang....

Und ein überglücklicher Carassius mit enem spektakulärem Dorsch. Glückwunsch mein bester. Gut gemacht.


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Nach so einem Tag schmeckt der Kaffee doch doppelt so gut
Carassius und Norbi zeigen stolz ihre größten Dorsche
Zehn Krebse, aus dem Magen eines einzigen Dorsches........... ! Gieriges Pack, einer von den Krebsen lebte sogar noch.


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Und ein überglücklicher LordVader, dem ich seinen tollen Fang von ganzem Herzen gewünscht habe und hier nochmal gratulieren möchte. Prima Martin, jetzt nennt Dich keiner mehr LordSchneider. #6


----------



## carassius (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Moin Männers!

War mal wieder echt ein geiles angeln mit euch!#6 #6 #6 
19 Dorsche habe ich gefangen und mein Vater 6.
Wenn das mal kein gutes ergebnis ist.
Nächstes mal wenn ich wieder mit komme dann gehe ich aber nur noch auf Platte(Von Dorsch habe ich erst einmal genug!|uhoh:


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Ein besonders schönes Foto habe ich hier noch für euch....:q :q :q


----------



## carassius (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Ein besonders schönes Foto habe ich hier noch für euch....:q :q :q


 
Da kann man mal sehen wie einige ihre fische verwerten!|uhoh:


----------



## LordVader (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Irgendwas haut bei mir mit *ih nicht hin, deshalb stell ich die Bilder nur normal rein.


----------



## LordVader (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

und noch welche...


----------



## LordVader (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

und nun der Rest...


----------



## aal-matti (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

#h *Moin, Moin #h *
*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu solchem Fang.#6 *
*Macht weiter so.*

*Viel Petri Heil *
*aus *
*Hamburg - Langenhorn*
*von*
*aal-matti*
:z :z :z :z :z​


----------



## Norbi (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Moin Männers!
Lieben Dank an Euch allen,es war ein Bomben Angeltag.
Es bringt wirklich viel Spass mit Euch,und ich bin froh mit dabei gewesen zu
sein.
@LordVader Danke für die Bilder die Du mir rüber geschickt hast,auf carassius
und Coasthanters Pics warte ich noch.
Bilder und Berichte sind Top geworden.Wir sehen uns!!#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

@ all

#6 Prima Leute, da habt ihr ja so richtig zugeschlagen.#6 
Petri zu den Fischen #6


----------



## carassius (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Danke Micha!

Sag mal wo ist denn dein Laden nu?


----------



## Norbi (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

hi Dennis Michas Laden gucks Du hier

http://www.world-of-water.com/assets/s2dmain.html?http://www.world-of-water.com/


----------



## theactor (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

HI,

*bäm*! Was für Klopper! 
Petri zur gelungenen Ausfahrt #6

#h


----------



## Coasthunter (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> *bäm*! Was für Klopper!
> Petri zur gelungenen Ausfahrt #6
> ...


 
Danke. War mal wieder der Hammer, was da abging.​


----------



## Schütti (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Besten Dank Jungs für die schönen Bilder #6 :l .
Auch wenn ihr jetzt nichts mehr für Ende April drin gelassen habt.

Seit ihr wieder vor Westermarkelsdorf rumgedümpelt oder wo ging´s lang???

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Norbi (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Moin Schütti!
Jupp waren vor Westermakelsdorf,war echt GEIL#6


----------



## Schütti (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Männer,
> 
> dickes Petri Heil für die hervorragenden Fänge.#6#6#6
> 
> ...


 

So mock wi dat. Jau.
Aber im Bereich der Brustgräten hab ich auch immer ein paar Probleme.
Da bleiben manchmal so ein paar Verbrecher stecken |evil: .

Aber für so ein "Weitvonderostseewegwohner" ist ja auch mit üben nicht viel drin.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## HD4ever (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

man - sind je echt ein paar Prachtburschen !!!!  #6 :m
wie schwer/lang waren denn die größten ? 
werd ja ganz neidisch - frustriert sowieso - weil ich nicht los komme ... :c


----------



## bamse34 (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Moin!
@Falk Paustian
Ein Kehlschnitt wirkt da Wunder! :q :q 
Gruß aus Kiel


----------



## Tyron (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Junge, Junge, da habt ihr aber gewaltig zugeschlagen - und so ne Dorsche vom Kleinboot zeigen doch immer wieder, dass man nicht auf die 50-Mann-Kähne muss, um schöne Leos zu fangen!
Gang ganz digges Petri von mir!


----------



## carassius (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> man - sind je echt ein paar Prachtburschen !!!! #6 :m
> wie schwer/lang waren denn die größten ?
> werd ja ganz neidisch - frustriert sowieso - weil ich nicht los komme ... :c


 
Wir haben sie leider nicht gewogen und so.Wirklich schade eigentlich!#d Aber in zwei Wochen geht es wieder los.


@Falk Paustian

Ich filetier nicht anders,aber man(n) muss doch mal präsentieren was andere so überlassen.:q Ich schneide aber nie die Kehle durch.Ich muss immer Blutiges Fleisch haben(Scherz).Aber trotzdem danke für die kleine filetier einweisung.In zwei Wochen bin ich dran!#6 


@all

Danke für die Petri´s #h


----------



## Gast 1 (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Ich schweife etwas ab, aber will deutlich betonen:

Der Kehlschnitt ist schon super, aber noch auf dem Boot / Kutter den Kopf abschneiden und den Fisch ausnehmen ist ein weiterer wichtiger Faktor für blutfreie Filets.


----------



## Coasthunter (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schweife etwas ab, aber will deutlich betonen:
> 
> Der Kehlschnitt ist schon super, aber noch auf dem Boot / Kutter den Kopf abschneiden und den Fisch ausnehmen ist ein weiterer wichtiger Faktor für blutfreie Filets.


 
Ich mache es inzwischen auch nur noch so. Geht wirklich besser. Aber Carassius wollte mal zeigen, wie ein "Profi" filetiert. :q 
Mal sehen, ob es nächsten Samstag nochmal so gut läuft.:l 

​


----------



## HD4ever (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

manno ...... ich will auch mit !!!!
aber ich befürchte das wird noch nix :c


----------



## Gast 1 (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen, ob es nächsten Samstag nochmal so gut läuft.:l


Dann von mir schon mal "dickes Petri Heil"

Und postet mal die Filets: Bin gespannt.:m:m

Ich fahre leider erst wieder am 24. mit der Forelle und hoffentlich, wenn wir den Kutter voll bekommen, auch am 25.

Danach ist Schluß auf Dorsch bis 1. Mai. Dann sollen sie doch ablaichen.:q:q


----------



## Das_Lo (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Petri, klasse Fänge!
Und Filetiergeschichte kommt so mit der Zeit, geht doch aber gut voran!


----------



## Norbi (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

@ Das Lo 
So sehe ich es auch. Wie sahen Eure ersten Filets aus,jeder fängt mal an.
Ich spreche nicht von mir,und auch Carassius war es nicht,soviel dazu.
         Aller Anfang ist schwer,gelle:g |wavey:


----------



## Jetblack (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

@coasthunter

ok, ich hab nicht alle Postings einzeln gelesen, und ich hoffe(!!) ich hab was übersehen! (Die Suche lieferte zumindest keine Ergebnisse bei Schwimm/Weste in diesem Thread)


...aber der Titel des Threads ist: "Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen" - und dennoch tragt Ihr keine Schwimmwesten oder sonstige Schutzausrüstung. Gerade Anbetracht der aktuellen Wassertemperaturen finde ich das ziemlich leichtsinning und ein schlechtes Beispiel oben drein!  

Eure (Angel)Erfolge will ich nicht schmälern, aber wirklich verantwortungsbewußt find ich ich das auch nicht.

Auch das sollte mal gesagt sein.

Gruß Jetblack


----------



## HD4ever (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				Jetblack schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber der Titel des Threads ist: "Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen" -



genau ---- völlig unpassend der Titel eigendlich .... 
von wegen "kleines" Boot ....
is doch nen fetter Kreuzer mit dem sie da on tour sind .. 
meinereiner hat nen kleines Boot ... |rolleyes klein, aber fein eben ... 
Schwimmwesten sind bei beiden dennoch immer gut angebracht |znaika:


----------



## carassius (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Das Boot war klein und die Wellen waren anfangs hoch, und die Westen waren auch in der nähe!Auserdem ist mir das voll ladde ob ich ein Vorbild oder verantwortungsbewußt bin!Jeden das seine, geh lieber angeln anstatt über Schwimmwesten zu posten!!!


----------



## Jetblack (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

@Carassius

50€ für die Uneinsichtigen! Ich hoffe die werden nicht auf Dich verwendet werden müssen.

****
Die Seenotretter danken für Ihre Unterstützung! 
Wir informieren Sie im Laufe eines Jahres mit unserem Jahrbuch und drei Kurzmitteilungen über die Geschehnisse und Aktivitäten rund um das Seenotrettungswerk . Mit dem Jahrbuch im Frühjahr erhalten Sie Ihre neue Förderkarte, der Sie u. a. die Anmeldedaten für den Mitgliederbereich im Internet entnehmen können. Damit Sie bereits heute diesen Bereich nutzen können, geben wir Ihnen nachstehend die Anmeldedaten, gültig bis März des nächsten Jahres, auf: 

Benutzername: dgz** 

Passwort: *****

(Bitte berücksichtigen Sie, dass der baSAR-Online-Shop nicht mit dem Mitgliederbereich identisch ist und eine gesonderte Anmeldung mit Ihren persönlichen Daten erfordert.) 

Sollten Sie Fragen oder auch Anregungen haben, rufen Sie uns unter 

Telefon Nr. 04 21/53 707 715 bitte einfach an oder senden eine E-Mail an foerdererdgzrs.de 

Schön, dass Sie „an Bord“ sind! 

Ihre 
Deutsche Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger 
Fördererbetreuung
****

Gruß Jetblack


----------



## goeddoek (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				Jetblack schrieb:
			
		

> @Carassius
> 
> 50€ für die Uneinsichtigen! Ich hoffe die werden nicht auf Dich verwendet werden müssen.
> 
> ...




#6 |good: #6 

Ausser dem Link http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=55303 

ist dem Posting von Jetblack nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## carassius (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Es ist keine Pflicht die Schwimmwesten an zu ziehen man(n) muss sie nur dabei haben!Und wir hatten alle unsere dabei, also was denn los?


----------



## Coasthunter (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				carassius schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist keine Pflicht die Schwimmwesten an zu ziehen man(n) muss sie nur dabei haben!Und wir hatten alle unsere dabei, also was denn los?


 
War ja klar, das irgend so ein Gesülze den Thread madig macht. 
Dennis, geh auf das geschwätz nicht ein. Da fällt mir nur ein guter Song zu ein: "Er ist der Klug*******rman, früher nannte man ihn Besserwisserboy". Von den Toten Hosen, echt cooler Song. Und mal wieder sowas von passend........:m 
Und noch was zum Abschluß: Sollte der Wind so heftig sein, das wir Schwimmwesten bräuchten, würden wir nicht raus fahren.​


----------



## Big Fins (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Die richtige Sorte, über DGzRS lachen und nie was in das Spendenschiffchen schmeißen ( was ich bei der Einstellung vermute ), aber wenn den mal passiert können die garnicht schnell genug da sein...#6 , trauriges Bild für Hamburger.
Zu eurer gemeinsamen Sig, naja...das wars auch schon


----------



## goeddoek (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

@ carassius und coasthunter

Es geht doch nicht darum, Euch 'nen tollen Tag und einen Spitzenfang madig zu machen.
Im Gegenteil > |schild-g   zu dem tollen Erlebnis. Und damit Ihr auch weiterhin so tolle Berichte posten könnt, sollte man überlegen, ob so eine Sicherheitsweste nicht doch anzulegen ist.
Das das keine Vorschrift ist steht ausser Frage. Muss jeder selbst entscheiden.

Wobei ich mich frage, welchen Sinn es hat eine Sicherheitsweste mitzuhaben, aber nicht anzulegen |kopfkrat  Sieht man die Bordwand erst von der falschen Seite, nützt die beste Automatikweste nichts.

Also - nicht missverstehen.Sollte nur ein Denkanstoss sein  :m


----------



## kiepenangler (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

moin
erstmal petri zu den fängen#6

ich finde auch, dass jeder selber wissen sollte was er macht! solange er nciht gegen das gesetz verstößt ist doch nichts dabei oder? wer von euch fährt denn nie zu schnell auto??? sowas ist mindestens genauso schlimm wie keine schwimmwesten tragen und hier kann man auch noch andere mitmenschen gefährden!


----------



## carassius (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Die richtige Sorte, über DGzRS lachen und nie was in das Spendenschiffchen schmeißen ( was ich bei der Einstellung vermute ), aber wenn den mal passiert können die garnicht schnell genug da sein...#6 , trauriges Bild für Hamburger.
> Zu eurer gemeinsamen Sig, naja...das wars auch schon


----------



## carassius (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> moin
> erstmal petri zu den fängen#6
> 
> ich finde auch, dass jeder selber wissen sollte was er macht! solange er nciht gegen das gesetz verstößt ist doch nichts dabei oder? wer von euch fährt denn nie zu schnell auto??? sowas ist mindestens genauso schlimm wie keine schwimmwesten tragen und hier kann man auch noch andere mitmenschen gefährden!


 
Es gibt eben immer wieder leute die langeweile haben und nichts besseres zu tun haben als auf gesetzes treu zu machen! Ich könnte Ko....:v !
Die tun ja eben so als alle Bootsangler eine Schwimmweste tragen würden.
Ich sag ja, jeden das seine! 


Danke für´s Petri Kiepenangler.#6


----------



## carassius (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



> plaa Sawai)   Die richtige Sorte, über DGzrS lachen


 
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, oder siehst du irgend wo ein text wo wir geschrieben haben das wir darüber lachen?#q #q #q 

*Und das als Hamburger!!!#q *


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Moin carassius,
nun ist es aber gut mit deiner Ausdrucksweise hier. Das muß nicht sein. 
Den Einwand wegen der fehlenden Schwimmweste kann ich absolut nachvollziehen und auch unterstützen, sind wir doch ein Board wo tausende Leute mitlesen und es ist nun mal so, ohne Weste sollte man nicht auf See fahren. Sicher, auch ich habe meine mal neben mir liegen aber dann ist es Sommer und die See ist platt wie ein Tisch. 
Mit solchen postings wie deinen sollte man junge Bootsangler oder auch "Anfänger" nicht dazu ermutigen ohne angelegtre Weste auf See zu fahren. Schon gar nicht im Winter, so unterdem Motto "mal keine Angst das wird schon gut gehen".
Ich hoffe du kannst jetzt ein Wenig verstehen worauf die "Nörgler" hier hinaus wollen.


----------



## carassius (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin carassius,
> nun ist es aber gut mit deiner Ausdrucksweise hier. Das muß nicht sein.
> Den Einwand wegen der fehlenden Schwimmweste kann ich absolut nachvollziehen und auch unterstützen, sind wir doch ein Board wo tausende Leute mitlesen und es ist nun mal so, ohne Weste sollte man nicht auf See fahren. Sicher, auch ich habe meine mal neben mir liegen aber dann ist es Sommer und die See ist platt wie ein Tisch.
> Mit solchen postings wie deinen sollte man junge Bootsangler oder auch "Anfänger" nicht dazu ermutigen ohne angelegtre Weste auf See zu fahren. Schon gar nicht im Winter, so unterdem Motto "mal keine Angst das wird schon gut gehen".
> Ich hoffe du kannst jetzt ein Wenig verstehen worauf die "Nörgler" hier hinaus wollen.


 
Das sollte auch keinen dazu ermutigen!
Aber woher wollen die wissen wie wir bei bisschen rauher See rausgefahren sind?
Alle fotos wo wir mit fisch und so abgebildet sind, ist die See ruhig.Ich habe mir nachher sogar die Jacke ausgezogen weil es so Windstill wurde.Keiner von uns würde jemals über die DGzRS lachen.Deswegen versteh ich nicht was sich manche leute dazu dichten!

*ICH MÖCHTE KEINEN DAZU VERLEITEN OHNE SCHWIMMWESTE AUF SEE ZU FAHREN!*


----------



## LordVader (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Zu eurer gemeinsamen Sig, naja...das wars auch schon


 
@ plää Sawai

Wenn du uns mit deiner ziemlich unpassenden Aussage als Fischkiller bezeichnen willst,die alles was Flossen hat abknüppeln, dann kannst Du einem wirklich nur leid tun.Bevor man den Mund über Sachen aufmacht von denen man gar keine Ahnung hat, sollte man vorher mal das Gehirn einschalten. Oder vielleicht bist du einfach nur neidisch ? Es wurde jeder einzelne maßige Fisch der entnommen wurde auch verwertet. Also was hast du jetzt für ein Problem ?|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Mir ging es auch hauptsächlich um deine Ausdrucksweise und die dazu gehörenden Smlies. Das kannst du bitte in Zukunft anders rüber bringen wenn du mit irgend was nicht einverstanden bist.
So und nun macht euch bitte nicht weiter gegenseitig fertig hier, Das gilt für ALLE!!! Es ging doch eigentlich nur um einen wirklich schönen Fangbericht.


----------



## carassius (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Der Thread ist versaut!!! 

Keiner von uns wird hier noch was posten!


----------



## Rosi (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				Norbi schrieb:
			
		

> @Uli
> Da kann ich Dir b.z.w.Deiner Fru nur ein kräftiges Petri wünschen.
> Ich bin auch dafür,mehr Frauen an die Anglerfront.#h



Dem schließe ich mich an. Herzlichen Glückwunsch, es ist genau die richtige Zeit für Scheine! und lege dir immer fürsorglich eine Schwimmweste um#6

Ein kleines Boot ist es wirklich nicht, aber unter 12m. Was soll es, ich finde ihr habt ein fettes Petri verdient! Als Brandungsfutzi weiß ich schon garnicht mehr wie so ein Fisch aussieht|rolleyes


----------



## Coasthunter (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Die richtige Sorte, über DGzRS lachen und nie was in das Spendenschiffchen schmeißen ( was ich bei der Einstellung vermute ), aber wenn den mal passiert können die garnicht schnell genug da sein...#6 , trauriges Bild für Hamburger.
> Zu eurer gemeinsamen Sig, naja...das wars auch schon


 

Ist ja toll, was Du so alles vermutest. Der Unterschied zwischen uns ist der: Wenn ich mal was ins Spendenschiffchen schmeiß, ist es ein Schein und bei Dir ein erbärmliches Centstück. Vermute ich mal. 

Ich kann es hier nur noch mal wiederholen: Wenn die See so rauh ist, das es ein Risiko für uns bedeuten würde oder wir sogar Westen tragen müßten, käme eine Ausfahrt nicht in Frage. Ich fahre seit nun mehr 10 Jahren mit dem kleinen Boot raus und habe mir schon so einige male die Weste anziehen müssen, weil es aufgefrischt hat. 
Und trotzdem finde ich es nicht angebracht, unruhe in einen so friedlichen Thread zu bringen, das es schon zu anfeindungen führt. Dafür gibt es hier im Board doch wirklich genug andere Threads. Erwachsenen Männern sagen, wann sie ihre Westen anzuziehen haben...............|kopfkrat  Ne ne, dat geit nich. 



​


----------



## Coasthunter (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll es, ich finde ihr habt ein fettes Petri verdient! Als Brandungsfutzi weiß ich schon garnicht mehr wie so ein Fisch aussieht|rolleyes


 
Danke Rosi.
 Dann komm mal hoch nach Fehmarn und fahr mit uns raus. Das ganze ist mit Spaß und Fisch Garantie. #6 ​


----------



## Coasthunter (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Der kleine plaaatsch sawatsch scheint wirklich nur auf stress aus zu sein.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=786079#post786079

Auf die Verabschiedung warten wir aber noch. :m ​


----------



## HD4ever (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

schade um das olle Gezanke !!!!
der Einwand mit den Schwimmwesten ist schon berechtigt finde ich ...
ich trage sie eigendlich immer, weil mich das kleine automatik Teil auch nicht stört wenn ich sie umhabe ! :m
das der Thread hier "versaut" wird - liegt aber bestimmt nicht nur an einem einzigen boardie :m
gehören immer 2 Seiten zu und wenn da soooo drauf reagiert würd würde ich auch mal sagen "an die eigene Nase fassen" |znaika: 
ich finde die Signatur wirklich auch nicht soooo toll - aber muß ja jeder selber wissen.
so, nun will ich wieder was richtiges hier sehen ! und keine bin_heute_mit_dem_falschen_Bein_aufgestandene_postings ! :m


----------



## Coasthunter (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Moin Jörg,
ich habe die Weste auch schon öfters anlegen müssen. Nur bin ich der Meinung, das es niemandem zusteht, aufgrund von Fotos, Mangelnde verantwortung zu unterstellen. Es ist immer noch meine Entscheidung, wann das Teil zum Einsatz kommt und wann nicht. Soll ich jetzt vor jedem Foto die Weste anlegen, damit hier kein Unfriede aufkommt? Es ist schon traurig genug, das man hier wegen Stückzahlen angefeindet wird. Und zur Signatur:Lustig wird sie erst, wenn man den Hintergrund dazu kennt. Ist total Ironisch gemeint. Hättest mal sehen sollen, was allein am letzten Samstag alles releast wurde. Nur lasse ich mich dafür nicht feiern. Das ist für mich sowas von selbstverständlich, das ich keinen Bock habe, es zu erwähnen. 
Wer mit mir schon mal los war, weiß, wovon ich Rede. 
Und nun hoffe ich, das dieses Thema damit beendet ist. 
Sieh lieber mal zu, das wir mal zusammen loskommen. Am 25.02. fahre ich vorerst zum letzten mal raus. Dann haben die Leos erstmal wieder Ruhe vor mir. Vielleicht klappt es dann ja mal bei Dir!?!?


----------



## maki1980 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Moin,

erwachsene Männer die sich hier streiten wie kleine Kinder!
Liebe Angelkollegen, ich bin auch ziemlich oft mit meinem
Boot auf der Ostsee unterwegs und muss zugeben: trage auch leider so gut wie 
niee eine Weste!! „ Schande über mein Haupt „ 
Ich kann aber auch gut verstehen, dass sich hier Stimmen laut machen
die fordern das man Westen tragen sollte!
Trotzdem sollten ALLEE immer daran denken, das auch Kinder hier mitlesen
und aus diesem Grund sollte man schon über seine Antworten
Nachdenken! Und wenn man noch nicht reif genug ist eine Mail abzusetzen  ohne einen anderen Menschen öffentlich ( persönlich ) anzugreifen sollte diese Person aus dem Thread verbannt werden! ....

Zum Fang selber:
Hut ab.. war schon oft auf dem Ostsee aber noch nie solche Dorsche gefangen!
Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich eher bei warmen Wetterlagen losfahre nur wenn ich mir anschau was Ihr gefangen habt, sollte ich wohl nächsten Monat auch mal mein Glück
Versuchen! :O)

Weiter Sooo

Gruß
Maki


----------



## chris13 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

#r Schöne Fische dickes petri an euch!#6 
Zu den Westen:Ich finde es ist eure Sache ob ihr die Westen tragt oder nicht ihr seit ja schliesslich alt genug .Aber ich persönlich trage immer ne Automatikweste,die behindert mich nicht beim Fischen und ich fühle mich etwas sicherer.


Ciao und mfg aus Berlin 
Chris#h #h #h


----------



## maki1980 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Und daran sollten wir uns alle ein Beispiel nehmen!


----------



## chris13 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Thx !!! Mir isses einfach wichtig ne Weste zu tragen.Ich fühle mich als Leistungsschwimmer eh schon sicher aufm Wasser:m .Aber wenn sich die KLamotten im wasser dann vollsaugen is das noch viel schwerer sich über wasser zu halten,und da hilft dann sone Weste schon sehr!#6


----------



## Das_Lo (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				Norbi schrieb:
			
		

> @ Das Lo
> So sehe ich es auch. Wie sahen Eure ersten Filets aus,jeder fängt mal an.
> Ich spreche nicht von mir,und auch Carassius war es nicht,soviel dazu.
> Aller Anfang ist schwer,gelle:g |wavey:




Röchtöög, also immer locker bleiben, weiter solche Fänge sichern und leckerstes, weißes Filet ausbacken!


----------



## Das_Lo (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Um jetzt mal beim Fisch zu bleiben:

@coasthunter:
Wie sind denn Deine Erfahrungen mit Butt? Vom Kleinboot aus doch eine
nette Sache...

Leider habe ich noch keinen BFS-See, hatte es zwar schon öfter mal vor, aber dann kam mir erst einmal der Jagdschein dazwischen und das hat schon was vom "Grünen-Abi"! Bin aber schon öfters mit ner Gummiwurst und/oder 5PS unter Land gewesen und da war meißt Erfolg garantiert.


----------



## Coasthunter (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*




			
				Das_Lo schrieb:
			
		

> Um jetzt mal beim Fisch zu bleiben:
> 
> @coasthunter:
> Wie sind denn Deine Erfahrungen mit Butt? Vom Kleinboot aus doch eine
> ...


 
Moin Das_Lo
auf Platte vom kleinen Boot? Das ist vom feinsten. Zumal ich da ein paar wirklich "nette" Stellen kenne. |supergri 
Damit Du auf den Geschmack kommst, hier mal ein Foto.........
​


----------



## maki1980 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

_Hammerhart! _

_Hab ja schon vieles gesehen aber.... die Mengen mit nur 2 Leuten?_
_Respekt, wart Ihr mehrere Wochen auf See ? :O)_
_Wie angelt Ihr vom Boot auf Platte?_

_Gruß_
_Maki_


----------



## HD4ever (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

wenn ich mir das Bild so ansehe muß ich wohl auch mal bei Gelegenheit ein paar Wattis über Bord hängen ..... |bla:


----------



## Coasthunter (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				maki1980 schrieb:
			
		

> _Hammerhart! _
> 
> _Hab ja schon vieles gesehen aber.... die Mengen mit nur 2 Leuten?_
> _Respekt, wart Ihr mehrere Wochen auf See ? :O)_
> ...


 
Moin Maki,
diesen unglaublichen Fang haben wir in knapp 6 Stunden gemacht. Und weil wir uns die Stelle so schön gemerkt haben, sind wir ein WE später nochmal dorthin und haben fast dieselbe Menge rausgeholt.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=481129&postcount=1
Ein alter Thread von mir dazu.​


----------



## Das_Lo (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Na das meinte ich doch, es sind sogar noch wesentlich größere Fänge drin...
Aber iregndwie muss man das auch alles anständig verwerten können.


----------



## maki1980 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

wie gemeeeinnnn

Sitz jetzt im Büro und mir kribbeln die Finger... MUSS AUFS WASSER!!
Ich glaube ich muss am WE mein Boot Startklar machen!
Zu welcher Jahreszeit habt Ihr denn den meisten Erfolg?
und mit welcher Montage und wie erkennt man den Biss ?

WILL AUCH! :O(


----------



## HD4ever (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

@ "Küstenjäger"  ... #h
kann sein das es doch am 25. losgeht !!! drück uns die Daumen für die Wetterlage !!! #6


----------



## Coasthunter (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> @ "Küstenjäger" ... #h
> kann sein das es doch am 25. losgeht !!! drück uns die Daumen für die Wetterlage !!! #6


 
Wird schon klappen. Nun kannste mir mal gute Besserung wünschen: Erkältung und Magen;- Darmgrippe. Shit.​


----------



## HD4ever (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Wird schon klappen. Nun kannste mir mal gute Besserung wünschen: Erkältung und Magen;- Darmgrippe. Shit.



nach deinen Genesungswünschen nun meine postwendend zurück !!!
Als kleiner Trost : bei dem Wetter verpasst du draußen nix ! :m


----------



## Coasthunter (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				maki1980 schrieb:
			
		

> wie gemeeeinnnn
> 
> Sitz jetzt im Büro und mir kribbeln die Finger... MUSS AUFS WASSER!!
> Ich glaube ich muss am WE mein Boot Startklar machen!
> ...


 
Mensch Maki, das WE steht doch kurz bevor. Wenn Du schon über ein eigenes Boot verfügst, solltest Du nicht zweimal überlegen, was am WE für Dich anliegt. Der Dorsch wartet schon auf Dich. 
Um die Platten kümmern wir uns später.:m ​


----------



## maki1980 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Problem ist,
leider ist meine Persenig über Winter wohl zerrissen.
und da das Boot draußen stand, kannst du dir vorstellen was nun los ist.
War am Montag mal ein Kontrollgang wagen und habe dabei gesehen, dass
im Boot ne ca. 40cm dicke Eisschicht liegt!

Aus diesem Grund werde ich dieses WE wohl damit verschwenden müssen,
mein Boot vom Eis zubefreien und zu schauen ob es nicht irgendwo zerrissen ist! :O(
Aber folgender Vorschlag:
sobald das Boote wieder Fit ist, können wir ja mal ne Tour starten!
Da auf dem Kahn locker 4 leute Platz haben, könnte man ja noch den ein oder andern mitnehmen!

Gruß
Maki


----------



## Coasthunter (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*



			
				maki1980 schrieb:
			
		

> Problem ist,
> leider ist meine Persenig über Winter wohl zerrissen.
> und da das Boot draußen stand, kannst du dir vorstellen was nun los ist.
> War am Montag mal ein Kontrollgang wagen und habe dabei gesehen, dass
> ...


 
Oha, das hört sich ja nicht so toll an. Dann sieh mal zu, das Du die Titanic wieder fit bekommst. Denn auf Dein nettes Angebot werde ich nur allzugerne zurückkommen. #6 Ansonsten besorgen wir Dir für den nächsten Winter einen Platz in der Scheune auf Fehmarn. Da liegt es in den warm und trocken und kostet wirklich nur dünnes. ​


----------



## maki1980 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Ist das so?
ich soll in Hamburg für Oktober - März 350 Euronen hinlegen und das ist mir denn doch ein wenig zuviel nur damit es überdacht steht!


----------



## HD4ever (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

*Krisensitzung !!!*
Die ganzen Tage fetten NO Wind bis 4 ....
dann am WE aus O ... |uhoh: is ja nicht so doll ... 
was meinen die "Westlich_von_Fehmarn_Großdorschangler" ???
denke Neustadt oder Grobo wie geplant kann ich wohl knicken ... :c


----------



## Coasthunter (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

Oh haua ha. Dat seit ja man gor nich good ut. 
Bei Wetter.de sieht es aber für Samstag schon wieder etwas besser aus. Aber immer noch viel Wind, für ein kleines Boot. Da ist es eigentlich egal, wo Du rausfährst. Na ja,die Westseite von Fehmarn wär einigermaßen geschützt, aber nicht so weit draußen, wo wir hinfahren. Aber bis Samstag kann sich der Wind noch legen. Hoffe ich.......|kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

mein Reden ! :c
nich soooo doll mit meiner Nußschale ...
und laut dem Windfinder wird sich da auch nicht viel ändern :-( 
nur das er von NO aus O dreht ....
mal überlegen wo ich denn sonst hin könnte ... |uhoh:


----------



## vazzquezz (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot, hohe Wellen und große Dorsche*

@HD: Nu heul mal nicht! Momentan sagen sie bei windfinder für Pelzerhaken sonntags ´n Windreher auf West an, der erst Nachmittags kleinbootuntaugliche Stärke erreichen kann!
Aus der Erfahrung mit Windfinder heraus, könnte es durchaus sein, daß der Dreher schon Samstag passiert! Gerade bei den Langzeitvorhersagen ist windfinder gern zutreffend, aber etwas träge! Meist passieren die angekündigten Wetterwechsel dann ´n Tag früher ...
Ihr könnt also noch hoffen! :daumenhoch


----------

